# Frankie keeps shaking his wings and stretching them



## zcb (May 30, 2021)

Over night Frankie's behavior has changed. Since yesterday he's been shaking his wings and keeps stretching them out. He was molting last week and lost 2 large pin feathers. He's very quiet which is unusual. He ate yesterday but not yet today. He's not all fluffed up. His vet won't be in until Wednesday and I'm worried about him. Any suggestions?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He may be uncomfortable because of the molt. 
Being quieter during a molt is normal. It takes a lot of energy to grow those new feathers.

Budgie Molting Information
Miserable Molting

I'd offer him a bath.
Some budgies enjoy bathing and others don't.
Some will ignore the bath for a long time and then suddenly to try it and like it!
I'd suggest you either put a shallow bowl with water in or on top the cage or get a Lix-it Bath to attach to the cage and provide him the option of bathing every few days.
You can also try placing a few fresh basil leaves or some lettuce leaves in the water. That may interest him in the bath.

Some budgies love to rub against or roll on wet leaves.
You can hang wet romaine lettuce or kale leaves in the cage or place them in a shallow dish in or on the cage to see if your budgie likes them.

Some budgies enjoy being very lightly misted with room temperature water. 
Do NOT squirt the water directly on the budgie. 
Aim it up into the air and let the water mist settle down over the budgie gently. 
You should be able to easily tell if he likes it or doesn't want any part of it.

Some budgies do enjoy playing under a light trickle of water in the sink.
Other budgies simply don't enjoy bathing which is fine as all budgies are cleaning and oiling their feathers when they preen.

If your budgie is shaking his head, tail and feet after he’s been in the water, that’s quite normal. It’s like a dog shaking after it gets wet.*


----------



## zcb (May 30, 2021)

Thank you so much for your advice. I will put some water into a shallow container on his cage floor with lettuce leaves. I just worry about him because I love him so much and want to do the right thing for him. Thank you again.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please be sure et us know how he's doing. 💜*


----------



## zcb (May 30, 2021)

I will. I'm taking him to his vet tomorrow just to be sure.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent! You are obviously a good budgie parent! *


----------



## zcb (May 30, 2021)

Well Frankie went to the vet and she checked him over. She said his lungs sounded a bit wheezy but everything else looked good. She took a bit of blood for testing and gave me some antibiotics for him. I worry because I really don't know how old he is. People keep telling me that they are surprised that he's still around because they thought parakeets only live for 7 or 8 years. Not what I want to hear. I'll share his blood work results with you. Thank you so much for your interest in my little boy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sending prayers, love and healing energy for Frankie.

Please do keep us updated on his progress and how the blood test turn out.*


----------



## zcb (May 30, 2021)

Thank you I will.


----------



## zcb (May 30, 2021)

Frankie has one more day of antibiotics to take and this morning he started to behave like his old self. He was chattering away and yelling at that bird in his mirror. It made me almost cry to see him feeling so much better. We've even come to an understanding of sorts about me giving him his medicine. I found that if I turn the light way down he's much easier to catch and give meds. Thank you all for your interest in him.


----------



## Lwright100 (Jun 3, 2021)

zcb said:


> Over night Frankie's behavior has changed. Since yesterday he's been shaking his wings and keeps stretching them out. He was molting last week and lost 2 large pin feathers. He's very quiet which is unusual. He ate yesterday but not yet today. He's not all fluffed up. His vet won't be in until Wednesday and I'm worried about him. Any suggestions?


awww..poor babies...😔💜


----------



## zcb (May 30, 2021)

Lwright100 said:


> awww..poor babies...😔💜


Thank you Lwright100 but Frankie is much better today.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Glad he's feeling better today  Fingers crossed he feels even better tomorrow!


----------



## zcb (May 30, 2021)

Thank you so much. I love that little boy with all my heart.


----------

